# Bei Geizhals.at-Produkträtsel mitmachen und abgebildetes Gerät gewinnen



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Juli 2012)

*Bei Geizhals.at-Produkträtsel mitmachen und abgebildetes Gerät gewinnen*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Bei Geizhals.at-Produkträtsel mitmachen und abgebildetes Gerät gewinnen gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Bei Geizhals.at-Produkträtsel mitmachen und abgebildetes Gerät gewinnen


----------



## Fatalii (5. Juli 2012)

*Bei Geizhals.at-Produkträtsel mitmachen und abgebildetes Gerät gewinnen*

Hehe nettes Gewinnspiel. Man hätte es uch etwas schwieriger getalten können. Nach 20 Sekunden habe ich es gefunden.
Nein ich werde nichts verraten.

MfG


----------



## cann0nf0dder (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bei Geizhals.at-Produkträtsel mitmachen und abgebildetes Gerät gewinnen*



Fatalii schrieb:


> Nach 20 Sekunden habe ich es gefunden.


 warum hast du so lange gebraucht, haste suchanfrage während des 24h disco abgeschickt ?


----------



## Fatalii (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bei Geizhals.at-Produkträtsel mitmachen und abgebildetes Gerät gewinnen*

Ich habe nebenbei telefoniert. Du weißt ja, Männer sind nicht so flott wenn es um Multitasking geht.

MfG


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bei Geizhals.at-Produkträtsel mitmachen und abgebildetes Gerät gewinnen*

Done, wirklich schwer war es nicht


----------



## Professor Frink (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bei Geizhals.at-Produkträtsel mitmachen und abgebildetes Gerät gewinnen*

Wetten, dass Produkt taucht eh fast immer irgendwann in den Top10 Artikeln auf?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bei Geizhals.at-Produkträtsel mitmachen und abgebildetes Gerät gewinnen*

Mir qualmt schon die Birne vom suchen


----------



## stefan.net82 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bei Geizhals.at-Produkträtsel mitmachen und abgebildetes Gerät gewinnen*

Wir Österreicher haben´s halt gern etwas einfacher. 
Zumal wir auch selten mit dem deutschen Intellekt Schritthalten können


----------



## Fatalii (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bei Geizhals.at-Produkträtsel mitmachen und abgebildetes Gerät gewinnen*



Professor Frink schrieb:


> Wetten, dass Produkt taucht eh fast immer irgendwann in den Top10 Artikeln auf?



Es ist doch in den Top10 zu finden.


----------



## Aggrotyp (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bei Geizhals.at-Produkträtsel mitmachen und abgebildetes Gerät gewinnen*

weiß jemand ob die art des artikels genügt (wäre zu leicht), oder man die marke und das modell angeben muss?


----------



## Cybertrigger (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bei Geizhals.at-Produkträtsel mitmachen und abgebildetes Gerät gewinnen*



Aggrotyp schrieb:


> weiß jemand ob die art des artikels genügt (wäre zu leicht), oder man die marke und das modell angeben muss?



mit einem klick auf das teilnahme formular ausfüllen und abschicken siehste unter anderem dieses hier stehen.


Produktnamen in untenstehendes Feld eintragen


also da haste deine antwort  auf was man eintragen muss


----------



## Aggrotyp (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bei Geizhals.at-Produkträtsel mitmachen und abgebildetes Gerät gewinnen*

besten dank, formular ist abgeschickt.


----------



## hotfirefox (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bei Geizhals.at-Produkträtsel mitmachen und abgebildetes Gerät gewinnen*

So ein Klimagerät käme gerade recht!


----------



## Fatalii (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bei Geizhals.at-Produkträtsel mitmachen und abgebildetes Gerät gewinnen*



hotfirefox schrieb:


> So ein Klimagerät käme gerade recht!


 Was für ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl. 

@Aggrotyp: So schwer ist es wirklich nicht. Das genaue Modell zu finden dauert nur ein paar Klicks.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bei Geizhals.at-Produkträtsel mitmachen und abgebildetes Gerät gewinnen*



hotfirefox schrieb:


> So ein Klimagerät käme gerade recht!



Elende Petze


----------



## hotfirefox (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bei Geizhals.at-Produkträtsel mitmachen und abgebildetes Gerät gewinnen*

Heult doch


----------



## stefan.net82 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bei Geizhals.at-Produkträtsel mitmachen und abgebildetes Gerät gewinnen*



hotfirefox schrieb:


> So ein Klimagerät käme gerade recht!


 
Aso, dachte das wäre ein Staubsauger...


----------



## Cybertrigger (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bei Geizhals.at-Produkträtsel mitmachen und abgebildetes Gerät gewinnen*

und ich dachte das wäre nen gehäuse für extrem übertakter das dann als fussheizung dient wegen den schlitzen


----------

